# World's greatest extra



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

You know what an Extra is in film/television? It's just some random person who gets paid only like 50 bucks or so to just stand in the background and blend in, or walk by the main character. Basically someone who gets around 5 seconds of screen time. And there's obviously no money in that job.... or is there?
Believe it or not, this *32* year old, has been in over 50 films and tv shows combined.
[youtube]IdEBu7ODVk8[/youtube]


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know what's more impressive; the fact that the guy has made it into so many shows and movies as an extra, or that somebody took the time to find him in every single shot shown.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow. He was in.. all of those movies? He basically made 2500 dollars by standing in the background for approximately 4-8 minutes of his life. Wow.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 26, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I don't know what's more impressive; the fact that the guy has made it into so many shows and movies as an extra, or that somebody took the time to find him in every single shot shown.
> 
> Well think about it.
> 
> QUOTEWow. He was in.. all of those movies? He basically made 2500 dollars by standing in the background for approximately 4-8 minutes of his life. Wow.



I wouldn't be surprised if it's a lot more with the resume he has under his belt.


----------



## iMythD (Mar 26, 2011)

That's kinda cool haha


----------



## Nebz (Mar 26, 2011)

lol I usually recognize this guy whenever I see him. I remember seeing him on That's So Raven way back in middle school and then in other random films and tv shows.


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 27, 2011)

does anyone know his name?


off topic, anyone else annoyed by lux aeterna remixes (like the one in the video), or is it just me? i mean, i love the original one, but the remixes are just annoying to me *shrug*


----------



## Nebz (Mar 27, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> does anyone know his name?


Jesse Heiman

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1035503/
http://twitter.com/#!/jesseheiman


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 27, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ha!
"Oliver Beene" .... Wrestler (1 episode, 2003)
- A Day at the Beach (2003) TV episode .... Wrestler

# "Campus Ladies" .... Student (1 episode, 2006)
- Lesbian Lovers (2006) TV episode (uncredited) .... Student\

those are how i know him from, i never noticed him in AD though (like shown in the video) thanks for the imdb link, it was bugging me where i had noticed him before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh crap, was in maybe its me too! i vaguely remember him in that, lol


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Mar 27, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear to God, I barely read that and the first thing that I thought of was this guy.



Spoiler











Now I realize that it was a little different. That'll learn me!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 27, 2011)

That's why he started doing this. He graduated with an English degree....


----------

